# Pocket knife



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Where can I get a pocket knife in this country? How can I be a good boy scout without a pocket knife?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Donwarner87 said:


> Where can I get a pocket knife in this country? How can I be a good boy scout without a pocket knife?


You can find them at the local Flea markets that set up in every town at least once per week. Baguio City has them for sale everywhere.
Do note though - it is illegal for you to carry one with you. Ever ever used or if searched by the police you would be in a world of hurt. Almost better to just carry a sharp nail file-Hahaha..


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I see. I as only wanting one for home use anyway. I'll have to run to the market and see what they have. Thanks


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Donwarner87 said:


> Where can I get a pocket knife in this country? How can I be a good boy scout without a pocket knife?


Knife law.

PHILIPPINE LAWS, STATUTES AND CODES - CHAN ROBLES VIRTUAL LAW LIBRARY

It is unlawful to carry outside of one's residence any bladed, pointed or blunt weapon such as "knife", "spear", "pana", "dagger", "bolo", "barong", "kris", or "chako", except where such articles are being used as necessary tools or implements to earn a livelihood or in pursuit of a lawful activity. Any person found guilty thereof shall suffer the penalty of imprisonment of not less than one month nor more than one year or a fine of not less than Two Hundred Pesos nor more than Two Thousand Pesos, or both such imprisonment and fine as the Court may direct.

*Except where such articles are being used as necessary tools or implements to earn a livelihood or in pursuit of a lawful activity * 

I have Leatherman's, each has almost 3 inch blades that I keep in the SUV & Motorcycle as part of my tools. I sometimes have large bolos in the vehicle as part of the garden tools to transport to different properties for the workers to use. Use a dive knife & spear (pana) when I dive. All legal according to the law however I would never carry a pocket knife to the mall, bar hopping, etc. Illegal according to the law.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I bought a Swiss Army knife at the mall. Yes, it was genuine Victorinox. Very handy. Sadly, I recently forgot it was in my shaving kit and was busted at the airport scanner on my flight to Manila. When he asked me about it I took it out, handed it to him and said Merry Christmas, lol. I could have checked it but was in kind of a hurry.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!

I just had a good friend come here to visit me and my wife two months ago and he got in a world of hurt buying and carrying a little tiny pocket knife. The police do not tolerate this and you will be in trouble. My friend paid a lot of fines, a few days incarceration, and they took away his Visa and he had to return home...he was not deported...he just was not allowed to stay without a current Visa.

Let your wife or girlfriend buy the knife for you and then keep it inside your home at all times...


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have some Filipino friends that are retired OFWs from the US (Do engineers and geologist count as OFW?). I saw that they carry big pocket knives, like we all do in Texas. I asked about the law against knives and all of them looked at me like I was crazy. They first said they never heard of such a law.

When I showed them this law (as posted above) they said oh, yeah, that "or in pursuit of a lawful activity" means as long as you are doing nothing illegal that means you can carry it. 

I suspect that may be true for locals - not for foreigners  

...also these guys all have lots of money, they live under a different set of laws than others...


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> I suspect that may be true for locals - not for foreigners


I was in a run down Videoke bar not long ago. An older crazy guy who many know & is always asking others to buy him a beer pulled out a large dull kitchen knife and tried to stab a guy who was wearing a thick green military style jacket. The Barangay Tanod came, took the knife, yelled at him then he went back to his seat & everyone continued singing. Life in the PI, LOL.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!
> 
> I just had a good friend come here to visit me and my wife two months ago and he got in a world of hurt buying and carrying a little tiny pocket knife. The police do not tolerate this and you will be in trouble. My friend paid a lot of fines, a few days incarceration, and they took away his Visa and he had to return home...he was not deported...he just was not allowed to stay without a current Visa.
> 
> Let your wife or girlfriend buy the knife for you and then keep it inside your home at all times...


Very unfortunate, but I'm wondering how did the police know that your friend was carrying a tiny little pocket knife.


----------



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

That s*cks... I have worn a Gerber with a leather case on my hip for 30 years. I really do feel naked without it, even more so than without my wallet.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Very unfortunate, but I'm wondering how did the police know that your friend was carrying a tiny little pocket knife.




He did not get caught with it in his pocket...he took it out to use it and they saw him and stopped him...

I think he told me he got a splinter in his finger or something and took the pocket knife out to remove the splinter...and the rest is history...

A store security guard saw him first and notified the police. The security guard followed and watched him until the police arrived...

Could not even go home to see his girlfriend or daughter...straight to detention! And then a denied Visa and a trip back to the UK...

All over a little pocket knife that could not kill anyone with a tiny little 2 inch blade. But laws are laws...BE CAREFUL OUT THERE PEOPLE...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I have some Filipino friends that are retired OFWs from the US (Do engineers and geologist count as OFW?). I saw that they carry big pocket knives, like we all do in Texas. I asked about the law against knives and all of them looked at me like I was crazy. They first said they never heard of such a law.
> 
> When I showed them this law (as posted above) they said oh, yeah, that "or in pursuit of a lawful activity" means as long as you are doing nothing illegal that means you can carry it.
> 
> ...



You are probably right...for Filipino's and certainly NOT for foreigners...because removing a splinter from your finger as far as I know is certainly not an illegal activity but got my friend sent home after his Visa was revoked and renewal was denied...


----------

